# And the winner is...DCX2496



## svi (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi to everybody.

After 1 year decicated only to listen music and to not touching any DE2496 button... I've started again . The guilty is the Spl 2control, a monitor spl control with 3 XLR outputs. 

My previous setup was the PC, Ultracurve using UCA202 (adjusted using REW), a volume pot, M-AUDIO sub cutting monitors at 80Hz and two B2030a. The problem (it depends how do you perceive that ) was that the volume pot died. I bought a spl 2 control. YES! now I can control the master volume using direct connections to each monitor and sub. So it meant I decided to start controlling the crossover not using the sub and adjusting gain without moving the sub to access to the rear panel each time I decided to change gain or sub cut freq. 

The setup sounds astonishing but nevertheless sometimes I wanted to adjust the sub depending of the music I was listening to. Yes, jazz, specially trios has a lot of bass frequencies. So I decided that a REW adjusted room was perfect but my taste really cares. 

So I decided to take advantage of surpassing the sub for cutting and do it through an active crossover. Now I have a master spl control with 3 outs!!!. I spent at least one month reading all forums to decide about miniDSP, dbx or dcx. Another decission was to change my old UCA (it works well but ... you know, leds, buttons, ). All the sound cards I reviewed it had digital outputs THROUGH coaxial. And UC has digital inputs using optical or XLR AES. I looked for a converters. So expensive. 

Finally I met a sound engineer. And that's all. A Tascam US-366 with optical output is coming. So a saving in converters. Now I can manage 24 bits 96Khz in the UC. And it means that I can connect it to a DCX2496 through digital AES in 24/96 format. The DCX is also coming.

I realize that miniDSP and dbx are also alternatives. Probably minidsp can handle EQ in a most versatile way, but I love it to do more "manually". And dbx was also my temptation but this enginner really spoke in a enthusiastic way about DCX. We discuss about hiss and he told me he has two without any problems. 

So the new setup is close to be adjusted!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

I am glad you have found someone who can give you good technical advice.

Let us know how your application works out.


----------



## svi (Feb 28, 2011)

I'll do. 

I'll test if everything works well and unfortunately I'll have to package it again and wait for Christmas. :gulp:


----------



## svi (Feb 28, 2011)

Several things to avoid failures like mine.

Regarding spl 2 control. No, it will not work. I returned it back. The subwoofer output is the result of summing inputs A&B. And that I want to do is control the volume obtained from the DCX for both monitors and the subwoofer crossovered. SO after one week seeking internet the only solutions I've found are spl Volume 8 and MC 2.1 (or modding). So spl volume 8. 

And regarding US-366 I have to say that I'm going crazy. I had a Tascam 144 and it worked perfectly but I wanted to use the digital output (optical). After receiving the US-366 I installed the drivers and everything seemed to be OK. But after 30 min it stopeed sounding. Neither foobar nor Itunes worked. I'd to unplugged and plugged the USB cable to resume all. And it repeats almost every hour. I uninstalled the drivers and reinstalled them several times. Evenmore I anulated the motherboard soundcard. But nothing worked. After changing the cable to different sockets it worked. But when I tried to use my printer everything failed again. 

I reinstalled the CD drivers instead of the tascam last drivers from the homepage. Finally it worked for an entire day. So i decided to update the drivers..wrong decision!!. The same failure after 30 min.

So I am going to reinstall the previous driver (1.00) and I'll check for the entire sunday. If it fails...I'll return it back.

I'll update the result. Really annoyed. We can send a man to the moon but trying to do something working in a plug&play way seems to be impossible.


----------



## svi (Feb 28, 2011)

Nothing to do. It failed again. All USB peripherals but the keyword and the mouse out. Antivirus disconected...and nothing to do. Fails and fails. Suddenly and without any known reason. I even changed the usb cable. Nop. Ince you unplug and pkug again it works. I believe Tascam has drivers problrms. I'm using windows 7 64bits withe 2.0 and 3.0 USB ports.

The unit is going back to the shop. A pity.


----------



## svi (Feb 28, 2011)

Finally I bought a second hand Cakewalk UA-25EX. Optical output and cheaper.


----------



## svi (Feb 28, 2011)

The UA-25EX installed without any problem using Cakewalk homepage drivers. Running smoothly. The DCX is here. I'm awaiting for the spl Volume 8. In the meantime reading the DCX manuals.


----------



## jtalden (Mar 12, 2009)

I recommend that you take advantage of the "DCX2496 Remote" program. This small program provides control of all the DCX features and is easier to use that the front panel. It is available at the Behringer product site. Using it we can also save and load settings from a PC file as well as the DCX internal storage locations. We need either a com port on the PC or a USB port with a USB to com adaptor. The adaptors are very inexpensive, but some don't work with the DCX so the selection must consider this. There are specific chips which work well in these adaptors and ones that don't. I don't remember the link to the listing, but it can be found with a little searching.

The remote program is much easier to understand and control than the front panel and is good for learning the device even if you don't actually ever use it to control it. It does not need a DCX connected to use it in virtual mode.


----------



## svi (Feb 28, 2011)

jtalden, thak you for the advise. I've downloaded the program and ordered a USB to COM cable (the seller told me it will work with DCX).

I 'm going to take advantage of your knowledge  The sub is a M-Audio SBX10. It has two inputs that cuts and resends the M&H freq to the two monitor's outputs. But I'll use DCX to create the XO sending separate signals to the monitors and the sub. The manual indicates that in this case the left input can be used setting the sub frq cut at maximum. I was thinking on two solutions:

- Create two signals for the monitors and one from summing A&B for the sub (for sure, using DCX XO) or
- Create two signals for monitors an two more to L&R inputs of the sub (also using XO)

Do you think that there is any ad/disadvantage?

Best regards

Updated: the USB to COM cable tested with the DCX. Everything goes OK. Now I have to wait for the volume control and the Christmas Eve


----------



## jtalden (Mar 12, 2009)

The DCX has all functions needed for speaker management. There is no value is using any features in the SW amp. 

Your first option sounds like best option to me. 

If we sum L/R at the SW we need more wire/connectors and need to enter the SW filters into 2 channels instead of one. I can't think of any advantages.


----------



## svi (Feb 28, 2011)

Thank you for the advice.

I'm falling in love with DCX. I'll sum A&B in the DCX. With DEQ and DCX the possibilities are incredible.

Thanks


----------



## svi (Feb 28, 2011)

I downloaded the soft and I'm just starting to learn how it works.

I have a doubt. I'm checking the graphics provided with B2030A monitors and the sub. But before start measuring responses with REW... Should I set a LP filter, let say at 70Hz 2dB L-R, and another HP at the same frequency? A valley surrounding the XO point will be created? Should I overlap both filters slightly?

I'm reading everything that describes filters but I'm still trying to digest this huge amount of information. I guess a 24db filter creates a -24dB response each octave but I don't know if it starts filtering immediately around the XO point (in that case a similar setting point has sense) or it can create a small valley. 

Probably I'm wrong or maybe absolutely disoriented...:rubeyes::gulp:

And another question . I want to use the digital input (from the DEQ2496). in analogical it's quite clear, input A, input B an then handle the outputs. But the AES/SBU cable is unique. Does the dcx "split"the digital into L&R, lets say A and B?

Thank you again and sorry for this newbie questions


----------



## jtalden (Mar 12, 2009)

svi said:


> I downloaded the soft and I'm just starting to learn how it works.
> 
> I have a doubt. I'm checking the graphics provided with B2030A monitors and the sub. But before start measuring responses with REW... Should I set a LP filter, let say at 70Hz 2dB L-R, and another HP at the same frequency?


Yes.



> A valley surrounding the XO point will be created?


No valley is created at 70 Hz. The SW slowly loses volume above that point and the B2030A slowly loses volume below that point.



> Should I overlap both filters slightly?


No. 



> I'm reading everything that describes filters but I'm still trying to digest this huge amount of information. I guess a 24db filter creates a -24dB response each octave but I don't know if it starts filtering immediately around the XO point (in that case a similar setting point has sense) or it can create a small valley.


Crossovers are designed to provide approximately the same SPL across the entire range that is affect by the crossover. 



> I want to use the digital input (from the DEQ2496). in analogical it's quite clear, input A, input B an then handle the outputs. But the AES/SBU cable is unique. Does the dcx "split"the digital into L&R, lets say A and B?


Yes, the digital input is input A. That contains R and L so DCX captures the digital splits L and R and automatically rerouted them to inputs A and B. We can then set the DCX to sum them for the SW channel as well.

I have to ask, what purpose does the DEQ serve? The DCX provides all the needed features and more?


----------



## svi (Feb 28, 2011)

jtalden, thank you for taking time in answering my noob questions. 

Answering your last question: three or four years ago I bought a DEQ2496 to equalize my B2030A. I play drums and fortunately I had a TASCAM 122, one UCA202 and a Xenyx 802 for other purposes. The sound in near field using DEQ really changed a lot. Last year I bought a subwoofer (M-AUDIO SBX10) only for listening music (my drum set is a Roland and I use cans, my family loves that). I set the XO in the sub at 80Hz. It was amazing, but I have a lot of resonancies in that room so I started changing the sub location. Each time I want to change the sub gain or crossover freqs I have to move the sub to access to the rear controls. And I accept that I'm continuously doing changes. Part of it because I have to move the sub from its position (wife-caused) and part because of taste. I love jazz and symphonic rock but records changes a lot and there are a lot of records in which sub tones are extremely reinforced. May be too much. Then I started thinking on buying a DCX2496 to link it to the DEQ2496, equalizing from DEQ and setting the XO and channels gain from DCX. And also to create some additional memories, may be two, for different listenings. Perhaps it sounds so stupid but sometimes when I'm listening to jazz trios I have a lot of bass and resonances. 

I know that I can do almost the same only with DCX but having the DEQ at home I asked myself about how to not to maintain the DEQ for EQ (I worked a lot with PEQ and GEQ, trying even to cancel some resonances) and add the DCX for controlling the sub gain and XO freq. And probably in future I will add a new sub and monitors to my children projection setup. All the setups are located in the basement flat so maybe in the future I'll start with acoustic preparation. 

So, thank you again for your quick and warm responses and I apologize for my english. Sometimes is difficult for me to transmit my thoughts.


----------



## jtalden (Mar 12, 2009)

Okay, now I understand that you want to continue to use GEQ filters. I hadn't thought of that situation.
Thanks for the info.


----------



## svi (Feb 28, 2011)

Yes. You're right. I used GEQ to equalize following the results I obtained from REW. And I use PEQ to cancel or play with gain for that frequencies in which I have resonancies in the room. Unfortunately I have some big wardrobes and toolboxes that really annoyed me, but it was so funny to play wit tone generators to find out the resonance freqs and then with PEQ to minimize it.


----------



## svi (Feb 28, 2011)

YES!!!

Finally Santa brought me the DCX. Now installed and working. No hiss at all :clap:. 

I spent some minutes recablying everything, 20 minutes absolutely desesperated trying to obtain any sound, 30 min more trying to put every channel in its output, another hour dealing with the program and buttons and... voilá... working. From then onwards I really enjoyed learning it. Now I can control the gain of the sub from the DCX (yes, I know, -15dB to +15) Enough. XO points working and now experiencing. Its a brilliant piece in my setup. Overwhelmed

:T:T


----------

